# Peak Design 30L Backpack $229



## Hector1970 (Jul 14, 2016)

I see Peak Design have a new range of bags on kickstarter.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/peak-design/the-everyday-backpack-tote-and-sling?ref=nav_search
I bought the last one which was really nicely designed but very uncomfortable and the strap very slidy and slippery (because it was basically a seat belt).
I like supporting projects on Kickstarter.
I was wondering if anyone is supporting this new project or the previous Peak Design bag.
What struck me about it was that I was very tempted to buy the new 30L bag until I got to the price.
$229 Plus postage to Europe.
Is any bag worth that when there are lots of companies making very good bags for way less money?
I struggled to find any other manufacturer (but I'm sure they exist) that would charge that much for a photo bag.
There seems to be like a religious fervous in the support of Peak Design (well done to them) but they are exploiting it to the max (well done to them again - this is capitalism I suppose).
Are they all mad or am I missing out on the deal of the century? ;D


----------



## martti (Jul 14, 2016)

It will sell OK at that price.
We aren't the target clients, that's all.


Now imagine if it had a Leitz logo on it...people and cats go crazy about red dots.


----------



## quod (Jul 14, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> What struck me about it was that I was very tempted to buy the new 30L bag until I got to the price. $229 Plus postage to Europe. Is any bag worth that when there are lots of companies making very good bags for way less money? I struggled to find any other manufacturer (but I'm sure they exist) that would charge that much for a photo bag.


I bought a Gura Gear Bataflae 32L that cost me $450 USD, I think. I was not happy for paying that amount, and it still bothers me. At the time, it was the only bag that could carry what I wanted to carry, so I reluctantly bought it. I still have it. Awesome bag. Amazing construction. Very overpriced. Will never buy a new Gura Gear/Tamrac bag ever again (I bought a used Gura Gear Kiboko 22L, paid an appropriate price, and can fit a 500/4 in it).


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 14, 2016)

quod said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > What struck me about it was that I was very tempted to buy the new 30L bag until I got to the price. $229 Plus postage to Europe. Is any bag worth that when there are lots of companies making very good bags for way less money? I struggled to find any other manufacturer (but I'm sure they exist) that would charge that much for a photo bag.
> ...


Gura Gear makes it looks a bargain - maybe I should reconsider buying this cheap Peak Design Bag


----------



## pwp (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm a fan of Peak Design straps, but much cooler on their bags. As a chronic bag fiend, a couple of years ago I settled on Think Tank. They may not have the street cred of the the uber cool looking PD bags, but boy do they work perfectly. This one is not unlike Dr Who's Tardis https://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/streetwalker-pro

I fit two gripped bodies, 16-35 f/4is, 24-70 f/2.8II, 70-200 f/2.8IIis, two 600EX-RT's, Quantum T3 external battery pack for the Speedlights, Yongnuo YN-E3-ST, two Joe Demb flash attachments plus spare camera batteries & Eneloop AA's. Outside there's a pocket for the all important waterbottle, filters, notes, compact rain umbrella and it's designed to take a small tripod or regular monopod. And it's comfortable over extended periods. 

-pw


----------



## fegari (Jul 16, 2016)

I find a 450USD BAG obscenely ridiculous, pure marketting positioning in my opinion. Unless this bag has a feature I don't get anywhere else, like walking itself or some antigravity device that make it weightless


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 16, 2016)

I get pretty much all of my stuff from these guys: https://www.maxpedition.com

Across two gearslingers and one small backpack, plus a bunch of smaller pouches, they never disappoint. I've been using a couple of their packs for nearly a decade without any failures in construction.
The only stuff I've seen that would be a serious improvement is from the outfits that build packs specifically for military and emergency applications.

Basically anything costing over $200 should come with an internal frame, which from what I've read is basically necessary for any pack that you're going to load up and carry for multiple days at a time. Without an internal frame they're really only making a daypack, and the capabilities are probably limited compared to what you could get for a similar price.
Some people certainly are looking for a nice daypack, I just look at photography specific bags as a bit of a luxury (for an item that's already pretty firmly in the "overkill" category).


----------

